# Teaching in Abu Dhabi



## monamore

Hi guys, 

New poster here! Just wanted to ask the AD cognoscenti some questions about a job I may be applying for, and what you lovely people may think!

A little bit of background: I'm planning on moving out next year to either AD or Dubai with my wife - we're both teachers (early 30s) and we've run out of reasons to stay in rainy old England when it seems the money and general living conditions are actually the same, and in many cases better than in the UK! Both have several years Teaching Exp and Masters Degrees, so we're hopeful of our prospects out in the UAE, but I guess only time will tell...

So a job's come up in a pretty awesome international school in Saadiyat Island, and I wanted to ask what you think of that. I know a small amount about Abu Dhabi itself, but very little about the 'island', other than that it seems to be an 'up-and-coming' resort-laden area which is about 20 mins out of town. 

1. First of all, do you think there would be any expats at all out there? I'm really interested in living the expat lifestyle and meeting up with lots of like-minded individuals

2. The school is offering on-site accommodation. Do you think my wife and I would enjoy this? I worry that we might feel a little too close to school life where we wouldn't need to leave campus on a daily basis. How do you escape from school life if you live there all the time!?

3. More generally, any tips for good schools (to teach in) in either AD or Dubai? I'm keeping my eyes peeled and my ears open - it's all very exciting but still a little unknown!

Thanks!


----------



## Lauzyb1985

Hi Monamore, 

I've been here since September so have some answers to your questions and hope it can help you a bit! 

Saadiyat is really nice. Still very up and coming, things unfinished etc... but the things that are there are lovely. Beautiful beach, probably my favourite here in AD. You have to pay for the beach but its well maintained and doesn't attract the wrong crowd. Nice bars and restaurants to choose from attached to the hotels. 

In terms of living on site I don't have any experience of that but what I would say is that if the school are offering accommodation then this is probably a much better option than finding your own, or using a housing allowance. Rent prices here have been hiked up in recent times, so you wouldn't necessarily get a lot for your money. 

You will find loads of expats all over Abu Dhabi, and definitely lots on Saadiyat. If thats the kind of lifestyle and social scene you're after then I'm pretty sure you'd be happy here. 
Lots of the schools here have great reputations. I have heard less favourable stories about working for local schools, but keep an eye on TES for the next few months and there will definitely be openings


----------



## Stevesolar

monamore said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New poster here! Just wanted to ask the AD cognoscenti some questions about a job I may be applying for, and what you lovely people may think!
> 
> A little bit of background: I'm planning on moving out next year to either AD or Dubai with my wife - we're both teachers (early 30s) and we've run out of reasons to stay in rainy old England when it seems the money and general living conditions are actually the same, and in many cases better than in the UK! Both have several years Teaching Exp and Masters Degrees, so we're hopeful of our prospects out in the UAE, but I guess only time will tell...
> 
> So a job's come up in a pretty awesome international school in Saadiyat Island, and I wanted to ask what you think of that. I know a small amount about Abu Dhabi itself, but very little about the 'island', other than that it seems to be an 'up-and-coming' resort-laden area which is about 20 mins out of town.
> 
> 1. First of all, do you think there would be any expats at all out there? I'm really interested in living the expat lifestyle and meeting up with lots of like-minded individuals
> 
> 2. The school is offering on-site accommodation. Do you think my wife and I would enjoy this? I worry that we might feel a little too close to school life where we wouldn't need to leave campus on a daily basis. How do you escape from school life if you live there all the time!?
> 
> 3. More generally, any tips for good schools (to teach in) in either AD or Dubai? I'm keeping my eyes peeled and my ears open - it's all very exciting but still a little unknown!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
My son goes to the school on Saadiyat - so i know a bit about it!
If you are warm, friendly, caring, team playing, fun and above all good teachers - then you will fit right in.
We have never found a better bunch of motivated teaching staff and are very happy with the school.
The teacher's accomodation is not finished yet but is of a very high standard.
Because of the amazing team spirit - i dont see you would have a problem living near to the school. Abu Dhabi morning traffic can be quite heavy and the school day is much longer than other schools - so the lack of commute will be a big advantage!
Plenty of expats in Abu Dhabi and Dubai is only 75 minutes away by car, for the weekends.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Dino2015

Hi I am also interested in the school. Are they offering onsite as I hear there is ntenough accommodation. Were you successful? The school looks amazing.


----------

